# 450 Bushmaster



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

So I picked up, well on hold while waiting for background check to go through a savage 110 haymaker/wolverine yesterday. Does anyone use this firearm for deer? Also any recommendations on vortex scopes to pair it with?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well josh, I’m more into the 350 legend, love my vortex red dot, haven’t had a miss and I’m good out to https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optic...B00BQWTC14,B01B37E22A&srpt=AIMING_SCOPE_SIGHT


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What are you wanting to know? It will be a good deer gun. I like the Vortex Diamondback line for a lower cost scope.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

By the best you can afford. That way you will only cry once.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

nikon buckmaster 4x12x40bdc. love it on top of my cva 450 hunter. plus go out to the nikon spot on app, pick your round and scope and they have the ballistics chart all set up.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

My friends that hunt WV with me take there 450 with them down there and I have seen them shoot deer out to 250 yards. Much better than a slug gun in my opinion


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Stay away from Nikon since they are not making scopes now. Anything you find will not be able to be replaced if something happens to it. Go with vortex


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Vortex Crossfire, 3x9x40. Very good scope, mid range price. Love mine..


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Vortex is the way to go. The waranty is no questions ask replacement


----------

